# Beginner - Looking for advice on buying my own kit



## coullgfx (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi,

Currently doing lessons at Braehead (Glasgow, Scotland) Indoor Snow slope.
Hoping to have them completed by end of the month, and then with the right weather, get myself up North of Scotland to Cairngorms and Glenshee etc.
Hopefully down the line with some normality in the world, maybe get abroad to France, Canada, Switzerland etc.

*Boots*
I am hoping to buy boots first, but TSA next to where i get lessons, has been busy every time I've been, and I haven't found time to check fitting.
I have thought about buying online as i can probably find something cheaper. But worried I get it wrong.
I'm looking at Vans Hi Standard Pro as an option. I figure as they are a company known for footwear they should hopefully be very comfortable?
I'm usually a size 12-13 in trainers. Ive measured my feet myself and am about 305mm.
Would a 12 in those be suitable? Or should i avoid the gamble and find the time to get fitted in store?

*Snowboard + Bindings*
Next up is snowboard. Im not sure whether to break the bank a little or buy something cheap and cheerful?
I'm 6'3" and around 19 stone, hopefully lose some of that soon. My legs are slightly taller than top half, so have some issues with getting strapped into board properly.
As i'll be boarding mainly in scotland, should i consider magne traction? Or is that for more advanced riders?
Should also add, i'm looking at true twin boards, as id like to be able to ride switch (wishful thinking).
Not sure about caber types, all advice welcome.
Most guides seem to recommend 165W or more for my height and weight. But 159W seems to be much more common. Would that be suitable?
Also what bindings would people recommend for my issue with big feet and struggling to strap in?

I dont want to buy step ins or step ons, ideally looking to get proper strap bindings, but hoping some will know which ones have nice longer straps?

For now i have seen;

Lib Tech Skate banana 162W for £380
Lib tech Skate Banana 159W for £280

Rome Katana Bindings £330

Whats people advice on these? Too much tech/too advanced?
Should i save £100 on shorter board?
Should i go with something else entirely?

Sorry for long winded post, just wanted to add info.

Thanks for any replies


----------



## coullgfx (Jan 8, 2022)

Also - Is Phantom treatment worth it? Or is it a gimmick?


----------



## StuPac (Jan 5, 2022)

Skate banana is a freestyle board rather than all mountain. Which means it could be a bit soft for all mountain use. With your weight it'll likely flex and rebound during turns at higher speeds which for a beginner is not something you'll want to deal with.
You're correct to go for a wide though, it'll keep you above the powder better and your bindings won't overlap the edge as much. I'd imagine 165 is good for your height but why not hire a few different lengths of the same board at Braehead and see which you like. If you're going to use in Scotland you'll want something that scores highly on all mountain as this includes it's stability and edge control in less than ideal conditions.

I'd take a look at the Capita Outer Space Living for a true twin that's bit more beginner/intermediate friendly. I had one before I moved to DOA and now Super DOA and loved it. Proper Capita fanboy over here.

Boots, from my experience you'll want to try a few different brands. The fit is really important and will ruin your trip if wrong. For example I can't wear Burton boots, I get insane pressure on the top of my foot with them. So I switched to DC and they're much better for me. There's less that can go wrong with a second hand boot too so eBay is worth a look.

Bindings I don't know enough about to say. I have Romes and love them. I'd say £330 is a lot though. Save that for flights and sports equipment carriage somewhere other than Scotland! 

You're going to improve over the years and you seem gear focused (like a lot of us) so you'll probably want to change boards / bindings as your abilities improve. So maybe you don't need to spend as big yet. It's your hard earned money though!


----------



## coullgfx (Jan 8, 2022)

StuPac said:


> Skate banana is a freestyle board rather than all mountain. Which means it could be a bit soft for all mountain use. With your weight it'll likely flex and rebound during turns at higher speeds which for a beginner is not something you'll want to deal with.
> You're correct to go for a wide though, it'll keep you above the powder better and your bindings won't overlap the edge as much. I'd imagine 165 is good for your height but why not hire a few different lengths of the same board at Braehead and see which you like. If you're going to use in Scotland you'll want something that scores highly on all mountain as this includes it's stability and edge control in less than ideal conditions.
> 
> I'd take a look at the Capita Outer Space Living for a true twin that's bit more beginner/intermediate friendly. I had one before I moved to DOA and now Super DOA and loved it. Proper Capita fanboy over here.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, ill give those boards a look.
Boots im thinking id best hold off and try on in store, choices are very limited in my size though 
The bindings is something im just not sure about, seen a comment on a youtube video saying rome was good for big feet.
Katana's seem to be the only XL ones i can see, was hoping someone else with big feet will see the post and give some advice lol


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Can you find Rome Vice bindings? They're basically last year's Katana with a different highback for less money. I got a pair and they're pretty sweet. Nitro bindings generally offer great bang for the buck, and I can generally find deals on K2 bindings as well. K2 Formulas or Indys would be good starter bindings. 

Also, I wouldn't get a Skate Banana. I wouldn't ride one in Scotland's conditions if it was free. There's much better options out there from every brand including Mervin. 

I don't think Phantom is a gimmick, but I also think it's completely unnecessary. I can wax a board in under two minutes- with special tools and techniques. Even using traditional waxing methods, it doesn't take that long to wax a board and it becomes a bit of a ritual.


----------

